# England v Iran



## Idaho (Nov 21, 2022)

Seems fairly comfortable. Iran haven't really done anything so far.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 21, 2022)

Nice goal from Bellingham.


----------



## Idaho (Nov 21, 2022)

That was a good strike.


----------



## Ted Striker (Nov 21, 2022)

Decent finish that, to keep the pace of it so it dips in the short space


----------



## Idaho (Nov 21, 2022)

That was a decent goal as well.


----------



## souljacker (Nov 21, 2022)

It's coming home!


----------



## Idaho (Nov 21, 2022)

Iran are very grumpy. I wouldn't be surprised if we get some red card challenges.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 21, 2022)

I'm glad the Iranian goalie went off, it was appalling that it appeared he was being made to stay on.

Saka's goal was immense!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 21, 2022)

Idaho said:


> Iran are very grumpy. I wouldn't be surprised if we get some red card challenges.


Mr.QofG's has just said that.


----------



## A380 (Nov 21, 2022)

I’m avoiding the soccer ball so I thought this was going to be about a war…


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 21, 2022)

A380 said:


> I’m avoiding the soccer ball so I thought this was going to be about a war…


it might yet be


----------



## A380 (Nov 21, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> it might yet be


Has been before, probably will be again…


----------



## newme (Nov 21, 2022)

Iran are ranked 20th? Who designed the ranking system and why haven't they been fired.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 21, 2022)

newme said:


> Iran are ranked 20th? Who designed the ranking system and why haven't they been fired.


fifa and bribery works


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2022)

I'm not watching it. What is the score?


----------



## tommers (Nov 21, 2022)

4-0. Half hour to go.


----------



## tommers (Nov 21, 2022)

Ah.


----------



## Idaho (Nov 21, 2022)

4-1 now


----------



## WouldBe (Nov 21, 2022)

5-1 now


----------



## tommers (Nov 21, 2022)

Lovely from Rashford.


----------



## souljacker (Nov 21, 2022)

That's a cracking finish


----------



## Idaho (Nov 21, 2022)

The name font on the players backs is very annoying.

5-1


----------



## WouldBe (Nov 21, 2022)

souljacker said:


> That's a cracking finish


You mean a cracking start.


----------



## tommers (Nov 21, 2022)

Got to say fair play to the Iranian team for not singing their anthem / what they & their captain have said in interviews. Puts us not even wearing an armband in case we get a booking into perspective.


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2022)

tommers said:


> Got to say fair play to the Iranian team for not singing their anthem / what they & their captain have said in interviews. Puts us not even wearing an armband in case we get a booking into perspective.


It's a strong, brave gesture given the potential for all kinds of awful shit when they get back.


----------



## DaphneM (Nov 21, 2022)

6-1


----------



## WouldBe (Nov 21, 2022)

6-1 now


----------



## technical (Nov 21, 2022)

Hard to believe that Bellingham is still a teenager - not 20 until next summer


----------



## WouldBe (Nov 21, 2022)

editor said:


> It's a strong, brave gesture given the potential for all kinds of awful shit when they get back.


If they go back.

Wasn't there a team (might not have been a football team) that sought asylum some years back?


----------



## newme (Nov 21, 2022)

So many fouls from Iran and now a penalty for that?


----------



## JimW (Nov 21, 2022)

Never a pen, you're allowed at least one handful of shirt


----------



## Idaho (Nov 21, 2022)

VAR is so shit.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 21, 2022)

If that was a penalty then the Harry Maguire incident was 2 penalties!!


----------



## newme (Nov 21, 2022)

WouldBe said:


> If they go back.
> 
> Wasn't there a team (might not have been a football team) that sought asylum some years back?


Afghan junior female team, you can see why


----------



## tim (Nov 21, 2022)

WouldBe said:


> If they go back.
> 
> Wasn't there a team (might not have been a football team) that sought asylum some years back?



Qatar is a close chum and near neighbour of Iran, so not a place to that's likely to offer asylum.


----------



## Idaho (Nov 21, 2022)

tim said:


> Qatar is a close chum and near neighbour of Iran, so not a place to that's likely to offer asylum.


Close might be overstating it.


----------



## bcuster (Nov 21, 2022)

Nice job, England in a dominating win over a flat & unimpressive Iran. Are we ready for USA vs Wales?


----------



## Hollis (Nov 21, 2022)

I imagine the Iranian goalie had something of a bitter-sweet day.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 21, 2022)

Caught the second half in the pub , we did well but it was Iran, more excited about Wales vs US this evening to be honest.


----------



## AverageJoe (Nov 21, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Caught the second half in the pub , we did well but it was Iran, more excited about Wales vs US this evening to be honest.


Iran, somehow are inexplicably ranked 20th in the world...


----------



## JimW (Nov 21, 2022)

AverageJoe said:


> Iran, somehow are inexplicably ranked 20th in the world...


Bully their way throught the Asian qualifiers usually so suppose it's a good win percentage, all the China comments were on how the best Asian side that handily beat China was no match, though obviously other off field factors at play.


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 21, 2022)

AverageJoe said:


> Iran, somehow are inexplicably ranked 20th in the world...


Their striker who plays for Porto is a class act though


----------



## JimW (Nov 21, 2022)

England seemed right in the mood, chasing everything all the way. Look a good bet for last four though obviously few other contenders to take a look at first.


----------



## newme (Nov 21, 2022)

The39thStep said:


> Their striker who plays for Porto is a class act though


Researched him today, one insanely good goalscorer makes a huge difference.


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 21, 2022)

bcuster said:


> Nice job, England in a dominating win over a flat & unimpressive Iran. Are we ready for USA vs Wales?



lets see how wales do against a flat and unimpressive iran


----------



## bcuster (Nov 21, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> lets see how wales do against a flat and unimpressive iran


they will crush them.  it seems that iran has been completely disheartened..


----------



## Bingoman (Nov 21, 2022)

bcuster said:


> they will crush them.  it seems that iran has been completely disheartened..


Can you blame them


----------



## bcuster (Nov 21, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Can you blame them


no, I cannot...


----------



## Bingoman (Nov 21, 2022)

bcuster said:


> no, I cannot...


Nor can i


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 21, 2022)

bcuster said:


> they will crush them.  it seems that iran has been completely disheartened..



can't see it happening. probably a 2-1 win at best.


----------



## Raheem (Nov 21, 2022)

bcuster said:


> they will crush them.  it seems that iran has been completely disheartened..


How does it work if they try to claim asylum? If a player makes it to an embassy, does Qatar have let let them on their way?


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 21, 2022)

Raheem said:


> How does it work if they try to claim asylum? If a player makes it to an embassy, does Qatar have let let them on their way?


Doubtful. The UK didn't let Assange leave the embassy.


----------



## bcuster (Nov 21, 2022)

Raheem said:


> How does it work if they try to claim asylum? If a player makes it to an embassy, does Qatar have let let them on their way?







__





						Iran Soccer Team Could Face Arrest for Silence During National Anthem
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## Bingoman (Nov 21, 2022)

bcuster said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When saw that headline I thought for a moment that Fifa had a rule that no one knew about


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 25, 2022)

bcuster said:


> they will crush them.  it seems that iran has been completely disheartened..



what were you saying about crushing Iran?


----------



## bcuster (Nov 25, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> what were you saying about crushing Iran?


oops..., perhaps editor can provide an analysis


----------

